# Cherry Bunion burl Bottle stopper



## NCWoodArt (Feb 25, 2013)

Made this tonight with a scrap piece of Cherry Bunion I thought was waste to throw away.

I decided to go outside my norm, I left it with some live edge, & I also recessed the stopper into the bottom of the wood about 1/8" of an inch. Finished with CA. No bad for burl knock off wood & a scrap piece at that. Wifey loves the rose profile I was going for.

Bill

I can be tempted to trade or sell, if you have something to offer- I like wood.

Bill


----------

